# Still confused about loose minerals



## porkchop48 (Aug 18, 2011)

I went to TSC the last couple of days and can not figure out which block or bag to buy.

Is there a brand name to look for?


----------



## terrilhb (Aug 18, 2011)

from Ga. I buy the small bag of minerals. I have 5 goats and I put it into 2 different bowls with baking soda. Lasts a long time.  They only eat from them once in awhile. The bag just says Goat Mineral on the bag. Good luck.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 18, 2011)

Get the loose minerals for goats, not the blocks.  They can't lick the blocks enough to get what they need to do them any good.  The bag you want is in the goat supply section at Tractor Supply.  It is an 8 lb. bag.  I get my Meatmakers Sweetlix goat minerals at the Co-Op in 25# bags.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2011)

Manna Pro Goat Mineral is the name of the small bag at TSC...I have around 40 goats so I buy a 50# bag of ADM Goat Power mineral at the feed mill.


----------



## porkchop48 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok thank you. 

I see the small bag and will be picking one up today.

How long does that last 5 goats?  SHould I look for a bigger bag?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 19, 2011)

I dunno...I haven't had only 5 goats in 13 yrs...lol.

They will probably go through more at 1st, they 'take what they need'....after they build up what they need in their system, they'll eat smaller, maintenance doses.

Put out just a handful or two at 1st, they'll eat what they need and ignore any that gets old.  Replace every 2 days with as much as they seem to eat.  Cut back a bit when you see there's some left.  

I put some out free choice for our girls 2x a week, and topdress their feed daily w/ it.


----------



## WHFarms (Aug 19, 2011)

I had gotten one of those "blocks" and now reading through the forums loose is better?  Should I just throw away the block and start with the loose?  They seem to really enjoy the block, can I have both available or is that too much?


----------



## freemotion (Aug 19, 2011)

I'd just add the loose mineral feeder until the block is gone.  Or put the block in a sack and take a hammer to it and feed it as loose minerals until it is gone, if that is possible.


----------



## elevan (Aug 19, 2011)

I have loose minerals available and a block.

I currently have 11 goats and that small bag of Manna Pro at TSC doesn't last me long...but the feed store I was buying bigger bags from went out of business so I'm on the hunt for a new feed store...


----------



## Goatmasta (Aug 19, 2011)

WHFarms said:
			
		

> I had gotten one of those "blocks" and now reading through the forums loose is better?  Should I just throw away the block and start with the loose?  They seem to really enjoy the block, can I have both available or is that too much?


I don't believe there is such a thing as too much as long as they are eating it free choice.  The issue with a block is they can't get enough by licking.  see my blog "an apple a day"


----------

